# Ruckelnde Tastatureingabe im GUI von Xfce [gelöst]

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

stehe seit einiger Zeit auf der Leitung und hab keine Ahnung wie ich der Sache am besten auf die Schliche kommen soll.

Problembeschreibung:

Ich hab das Problem seit einigen Wochen nach irgendwelchen Updates bekommen. Es tritt nur im GUI unter Xfce auf, nicht auf den nativen tty Konsolen.

Halte ich eine beliebige Taste eine zeit lang fest, z.B. um mehrere Buchstaben wiederholt einzugeben oder per Backspace zu löschen, so geschieht dies nur langsam und ungleichmäßig, also ruckelnd. 

Das einstellen der Tastaturverzögerung  und Wiederholgeschwindigkeit hat kaum Einfluss darauf, außer dass die Buchstaben oder Löschungen in Blöcken erzeugt oder gelöscht werden, z.B. zu je 3 oder 5 Zeichen. 

Interessanter Weise klappt das anfangs noch normal schnell, also z.B.  wenn ich im xfce4-terminal einen Buchstaben drücke und halte erzeugt er fast eine ganze Zeile schnell, bevor es das ruckeln beginnt, will ich die Zeile dann löschen geht das nur langsam ruckelnd, das kann man quasi mitzählen. So als würde da ein Puffer gefüllt der dann nicht mehr nachkommt, wenn am Anschlag gefüllt.

Verhält sich gleichermaßen im GUI unter jedem Programm so, egal ob z.B. im Libreoffice, firefox, Claws-Mail, etc. 

Wechsel z.B. ich per Ctrl.+Alt+F1 auf eine tty Konsole geh't flott wie gewohnt. 

Ich nutze kein lightdm und twm, kein wayland, alle Pakete letzter Stand ~amd64. Hat's ev. mit der Umstellung auf dev-libs/libinput zu tun. xf86-input-libinput ist hier übrigens nicht installiert. Gibt's diesbezüglich ein Wiki zur Umstellung oder überhaupt einen möglichen Zusammenhang?

[Edit] Beim Schreiben dämmert's ja manchmal, gerade das https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

gefunden, weiß aber noch nicht ob ein Zusammenhang bestehen könnte...

Dank & Gruß, Andy.

----------

## sdoubleyou

Hast du schon einmal versucht unter

```
Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Verhalten
```

mit der Wiederholungsrate zu arbeiten?

Unter der Registerkarte Verhalten kannst Du ja die Verzögerung und die Geschwindigkeit der Wiederholung beim drücken einer Taste steuern, sowie das Verhalten wenn Du eine Taste gedrückt hältst.

----------

## Randy Andy

So Leute,

hat leider nichts gebracht, hab alles Wiki-konform umgesetzt doch das Problem herrscht leider weiterhin vor.

Wo könnte ich noch gucken? 

Habt ihr vergleichbares mit nach dem upgrade auf dev-libs/libinput beobachtet?

Unter Plasma hab ich das Problem übrigens nicht, nur unter Xfce.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *sdoubleyou wrote:*   

> Hast du schon einmal versucht unter
> 
> ```
> Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Verhalten
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, hab ich und um solche gut gemeinten Ratschläge zu vermeiden, hab ich das extra in meinem ersten post erwähnt.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kurisu

Sofern testing im Einsatz ist, wäre es einen Versuch wert xfce-base/xfwm4 einmal mit USE="-opengl" zu bauen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke kurisu fürs Mitdenken.

Hab ich mittlerweile mal ausprobiert - doch leider ohne Erfolg. 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## kurisu

Schade, denn ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten ein sehr ähnliches Phänomen. Damals war es Bug #614564.

libinput funktioniert bei mir im Übrigen auf drei Rechnern (u.a. mit Xfce) tadellos.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hey, doppelt Dank

und gut dass Du das erwähnt hast mit Referenz auf den Bug.

Ich hab nämlich auf einem ~x86 Netbook genau dieses Problem, um das ich mich bislang aber noch nicht kümmern möchte.

So war das aber ruck-zuck gefixed, ohne langes Suchen.

Für alle flüchtigen Leser sei hier aber nochmal angemerkt, das eigentliche Problem habe ich aber weiterhin.  :Wink: 

Wisst ihr vielleicht ob das mal wieder an einem GTK update liegen könnte, oder vielleicht am Nouveau In-Kernel Treiber?

X friert nämlich auch gelegentlich auf meiner Kiste ein, bin zur Zeit auf 4.13.2.

Die verzögerte Tastatureingabe hab ich aber genauso mit 4.12.10er Kernel und auch davor, weshalb ich hier auf das Userland als Ursache tippe.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

nutzt Du eine mit oder ohne Kabel? Schon mal eine andere Tastatur (Funk/Kabel {USB/PS2}) probiert? Wenn per Funk, ist dann wirklich nur eine angemeldet? Wenn USB und Bluetooth genutzt wird, reduziere mal auf das Wesentliche.

Grüße

lovelytux

----------

## Josef.95

Huh ja, vermutlich wird es am Grafiktreiber (oder/und deren Kombination mit mesa für OpenGL) liegen :-/

Vermutlich ist es auch immer noch das gleiche Problem, welches dir einst ein gut funktionierendes Plasma 5 (kwin) vermieste :-/

Einfach den OpenGL-Support abschalten und drauf verzichten ist eine Möglichkeit (würde ich aber nicht wollen).

Vorschlag: Teste es bitte mal mit dem von Upstream für deinen Grafik-Chipsatz empfohlenen Treiber (muss ja nicht auf Dauer sein, sondern zunächst erst mal nur zum testen und eingrenzen).

----------

## Randy Andy

Hey lovelytux, alter Schwede!

Du warst Heute aber schon früh am Start.  :Wink: 

Solltest das zwar eigentlich wissen (da Du schon mal davor gesessen hast), aber da Du das Thema schon aufgegriffen hast hier noch mal für Alle.

Ich benutze keine Funktastatur, von daher scheidet das als Ursache aus.

Josef.95

ich hab hier noch einen Snapshot mit dem testing Versionsstand vom 25.07.2017 bei dem noch alles performant mit aktiviertem opengl läuft.

Der basiert noch auf mesa 17.1.5 mit aktivem gallium * und kernel 4.12.2 unter Nutzung des Nouveau Treibers.

Zur Zeit bin ich ja bei mesa-17.2.1 mit llvm-5.0.0

Versuche gerade mesa zu downgraden, bekomme aber build errors für version 17.1.8, für die ich mich entschied, weil sie wenigstens keine llvm downgrade bedingt.

Versuche als nächstes mesa-17.0.6 mit llvm 4.0.1 und melde mich wieder wenn ich neue Inspiration zur Fehlersuche von euch brauche oder Ergebnisse vorliegen...

Einstweilen Dank, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Folgendes hab ich getrennt von einander durchgeführt, jeweils mit Neustart:

Downgrade zu mesa-17.0.6 samt llvm-4.0.1

kernel 4.12.2 gebootet

downgrade zu xfwm4-4.13.0

mesa sw renderer von gallium zu classic gewechselt.

Hat aber leider alles nichts geholfen. Habt ihr weitere Ideen, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte oder wie ich da systematischer herangehen könnte?

----------

## Randy Andy

So liebe Mitstreiter,

nur zur Info, falls sich einer an einem ähnlichen Problem auch mal die Zähne ausbeißen sollte.

Bin mit der groben Kelle dran gegangen und nach dem downgrade zu den alten aber bewährten xfce-4.12er Paketen wo möglich (xfce-base/libxfce4ui gibt's nicht mehr niedriger als 4.13 im tree) läuft alles wieder super schnell und flüssig, mit den Tastatur-Eingaben, also z.b auch jetzt hier im FF beim Schreiben dieses Posts stockt endlich nichts mehr.

Folgende Pakete/Versionen hab ich dazu maskiert:

```

>=xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.2

>=xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.13.1

>=xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder-4.13.0

>=xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.12.1-r1

>=xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.13.0 

>=xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.13.0

>=xfce-base/xfconf-4.12.1

>=xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.12.4

>=xfce-base/xfwm4-4.12.4

```

Danach dann das übliche, also @world und revdep-rebuild und gut wars.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

sind ja auch alle testing!  :Wink: 

lovelytux

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Charlie,

maskiert habe ich ab der niedrigsten im tree vorhandenen ~testing version einschließlich, durch Angabe von >=.

Installiert wird dadurch aber dann die jeweils letzte verfügbare stable version, wie man unten stehend sehen kann.   :Wink: 

```

xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     Verfügbare Versionen:   4.12.0-r1 [m](~)4.12.1-r1 [m](~)4.13.0 [m](~)4.13.1 {debug}

     Installierte Versionen: 4.12.0-r1(17:21:18 02.10.2017)(-debug)

     Startseite:             https://www.xfce.org/projects/

     Beschreibung: 

```

Das hat den Vorteil, falls noch eine neuere (z.B. Bug-fixed) stabile Version aus dem 4.12er Zweig nachgereicht wird, so erhält man diese auch noch bei einem späteren world update automatisch, ohne dass man das tracken oder das eigene masking daran anpassen müsste.

Alle nachfolgenden testing Versionen bleiben so aber auch künftig maskiert.

Ist daher in diesem Fall meine bevorzugte Strategie des Maskierens.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, alle höheren Versionen maskieren mache ich idR nur ungern, denn wenn die niedrigeren Versionen aus dem Tree verschwinden (oder/und höhere Versionen stable markiert werden) gibt es die nächsten Probleme.

Alternativ setze ich solche Pakete bei denen es nötig tut einfach via -~arch Keyword in der package.accept_keywords auf stable - das klappt idR recht gut :)

Aber hey, am besten wäre doch wenn man den nouveau Treiber fixen könnte, dann wären diese Workarounds wahrscheinlich gar nicht nötig :)

----------

## Randy Andy

Josef,

schätze da hast du mal wieder recht, dass das für beide Fälle die bessere Strategie wäre.

Danke für die Anregung.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

